# Laser Pointers for a pattern search



## Jesse Dalton (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone have experience using a laser pointer to guide a dog in a pattern search?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f18/area-building-searches-w-laser-pointer-18815/


----------

